# Remington 700 SPS Varmint?



## Bow Cefus (Jul 19, 2007)

Does anyone have one of these yet? They are too new to find any reviews on google. Im looking at on in 223Rem. Does anyone have any reviews?


----------



## mike2766 (May 11, 2007)

I picked up 3 of them this spring and I have been slow to set any of them up so I can't tell you how they shoot. I tore down the 22/250 and floated the barrel and tweeked the trigger. I have not scoped it but it is destined for a 6-18 vari X II. It has the standard adjustible 700 trigger, a nice sythetic stock and I assume the same quality barrel as all my other 700's. I expect less than one minute accuracy, and most of the 22/250 700's I've set up did a half inch at 100. Nice gun for the money. A cheaper BDL. I also have one in 243 youth that I suspect I'll sell new in the box before fall. Sad to say Remington is not putting this rifle out in 22/250 anymore in SPS or any other sporter barrel. Sad.


----------



## varmintz (Apr 25, 2006)

These are great and accurate guns, but if you decide on one, change out the stock, when I did, i went from 3/4" groups, to less than 1/2 inch @ 100 yards.


----------



## hunthard44 (Feb 23, 2007)

Shoots great but package scope is not as good as I want. Shoots 1/2 groups now but know the gun can shoot better. I also have the 223


----------

